# Female talking vídeos?



## zootopia (Nov 30, 2009)

I have recently get a precious girl, you could see her in the gender treath.
I’ve read that females could be great talkers, but haven’t seen any vídeo of a female talking a lot.
10 years ago I own a male english budgie, who bonds a lot with me and my wife. He was owesome and said more than 50 words and phrases in spanish (I’m from Spain, sorry for my English...).
He had his cage always open, but one day he flow away from an open window when he was 3 years of age. Me and my wife were so sad for so long that we spent 10 years in have another budgie.
Now we have a female (and three little childrens), she is so tame and has only 5 weeks with us.
I have read the post of myths abouts females and I really wonder of there are good females talkers, haven’t seem any videos of that.
There are????
For me it’s not the most important thing, because we love our budgie, but I like to know any female talker.
Thanks


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

There are members on this forum who do have female budgies who talk. I’m not aware of any specific videos. 

In budgies, it’s true that both males and females can talk. It depends on the bird though. Many budgies regardless of gender will never talk. Mimicking human speech seems to be more common in males, but in the parrot species that are known to be the best talkers, you’ll see both sexes talk. Budgies are considered one of the best talking parrot species.

Best wishes with your girl. IF she’s an individual who is inclined to talk, she’ll be more likely to learn if she stays a single budgie, and bonds and imprints on humans instead of other birds.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

I have female who talks, I'll see if I can get a recent video of her, the one I have right now is a little garbled and taken from far away.... she clams up when the camera comes out!


----------



## zootopia (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks both.
My girl is starting to make kiss noises and trying to whistle. 
Even I getting some noises trying to mimic words.
I would love to see some videos :lovie 1:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

If you hear her mimicking, that sounds promising! Maybe one day you’ll have your own video .


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

My girl Lemon talks! Not as much as my boy Sweetie, but she definitely does and we have extensive conversations  
In my experience, budgies of both sexes are vastly more likely to talk and be chatty if you regularly chat with them! Interact with her like she were a human (ask how she is, tell her good morning, ask her opinion on things, read a book to her aloud, etc) and she'll be much more likely to feel comfortable talking back if she's one inclined to be chatty. Good luck!


----------



## zootopia (Nov 30, 2009)

justmoira said:


> My girl Lemon talks! Not as much as my boy Sweetie, but she definitely does and we have extensive conversations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a male who talk a lot. I see you have two budgies, they've learnt to talk being together?. I was planing to adquire a male to give my female a partner, but I'm afraid she doesn't bond with me as well as now.
Thanks


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

zootopia said:


> I had a male who talk a lot. I see you have two budgies, they've learnt to talk being together?. I was planing to adquire a male to give my female a partner, but I'm afraid she doesn't bond with me as well as now.
> Thanks


That just really depends on the individual bird. They all have different personalities, and some budgies are more or less inclined to have interest in humans. Some single budgies aren't interested in humans much at all, no matter how hard you try... on the other hand, occasionally you'll see two who are friends who will also respond well to humans.

It's a myth that a budgie needs an opposite sex friend. Not all females bicker with each other, and it's no guarantee a male and female will be a good match either. Remember, if you have both male and female, you'll need to take precautions to prevent accidental breeding.


----------



## zootopia (Nov 30, 2009)

No videos??


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Still trying! 

I'll go through my phone and see if I can find the older video I have of Candy muttering and talking to herself. The quality isn't great at all, since I had to shoot it from far away so she didn't go quiet when she saw my phone out.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I found the following two doing a google search for female talking budgies:

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJQjZxvuBjk"]Our female parakeet Yasha start talking - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q83NDoDpuHg"]Jessie 'The Budgie' Female budgie talking & dancing - YouTube[/nomedia]

*


----------



## zootopia (Nov 30, 2009)

FaeryBee said:


> *I found the following two doing a google search for female talking budgies:
> 
> Our female parakeet Yasha start talking - YouTube
> 
> ...


Yes, I had seen that videos days ago, but in my opinion that females are not "good talkers ", as many males around YouTube are.
I wanted to know if it is possible to a female be a great talker.
Bu the way my little girl is starting to tell 3 words, but they don't sound great yet.


----------

